# No signs of heat is it possible I missed it & their already bred ?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

First time attempting to breed the goats & I've seen zero signs of heat ? Is it possible I missed all 3 being in heat & their bred ( which I also managed to miss)? Or maybe my non smelly buck isnt bringing them into heat ? We have 3 doe's ( 2 nubian crosses that are almost a year old & a boar/spanish doe) they've been living with my buck (boar/nigerian dwarf) for about 4 month's ( he moved in with them at 4 month's when his wether buddy didnt work out ) . I've never seen him attempting to breed or harassing the doe's only an off & on buck smell & a little urine spray on his legs. 2 of the doe's seem to be getting a little more mammary tissue you cant see it but when I felt the other day there's definitely more there & one has had a big personality change she went from super skittish to clingy ( no touching but she wants to be near me if I'm in the pen). I have vials ordered to send in for a blood test I'm just wondering if it's a waste of my money if I've seen no signs of any action ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is absolutely a possibility that they have all been bred. Some bucks don't perform if being watched.
Last year a 3 month old covered half a dozen. I never saw action or extension & he never did have any urine stains.
Had no idea anyone was covered until they began developing udders.:shocked:
Pregnancy testing can sure ease your mind.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank's! Guess I'll definitely be sending in some tests so I can stop obsessing.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Same here. Last year my young bucks bred 5 does and I was not sure until they started bagging up. I never saw and barely smelled a thing.:shocked:
I would not be at all surprised if those tests come back positive. Please let us know.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They're sneaky little buggers!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well thanks everyone I didn't realize they could be quite that sneaky I always thought I'd see something lol. Looking forward to the test results but then it'll drive me nuts that I have no clue when their due .


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I' be sure to update . If they come back bred I'm sure I'll have lot's of questions


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I have had the same issue - running a buck with your does doesn't guarantee bred, as I had a buck only breed 1 of 3 does while together 3 months - thought for sure everyone would be covered just based on the amount of time - then wait, wait, wait and sadly not what I was hoping, only one set of twins after months of waiting ;(

It's funny how some people swear they will be covered, especially since these small breeds cycle (supposedly) almost year round. But you never know! Get the blood tests and know for sure


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh dang that would stink I'm worried that's whats going to happen here . My tubes for the blood should be here today so hopefully we'll know for sure next week. If they're all negative a friends offered to lend me her buck so hopefully I wont end up baby less next spring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, sometimes it is missed.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

My tubes came so as long as drawing blood goes well ( my first time ) I'll know if my buck is sneaky or super lazy some time next week


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well We didn't get around to sending in blood test but it turns out my buck is just a lazy fellow the two older girls are happily flagging for the new buck I brought home today


----------

